# Anyone know this chip?



## parrothead (Mar 13, 2011)

I was at a garage sale yesterday. There was a little green 4 drawer metal cabinet. I have one exactly like it and wanted another one. It is about 4 in by 5 inches. Think jeweler type storage on a workbench. 

Anyway the guy wanted $5 for it and I asked if he would throw in the circuit board laying next to it. He did. It had this white and gold chip on it. When I got home, the two components laying next to it (in the picture) were in the cabinet as well.


----------



## parrothead (Mar 13, 2011)

The board that it was on had copper fingers that were nearly worn off, so it is a card that had been reseated numerous times in it's active life.

Just being curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like its a chip that was used in a Hammond organ. 8) 

IC Music 075-000427 Hammond / MK6014P Mostek 
IC Hammond / Mostek
for music instrument 
DIL40
Divider Keyer LSI

Nice find and a pretty chip.


----------



## parrothead (Mar 13, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> Looks like its a chip that was used in a Hammond organ. 8)
> 
> IC Music 075-000427 Hammond / MK6014P Mostek
> IC Hammond / Mostek
> ...


Where did you find this information if I may ask. I spent a couple of hours searching this morning including alldatasheet.com and came up empty. I may be using their search incorrectly and would be happy with pointers.

And thank you for the info.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a service that is called "Google". 8) 

I just searched under Mostek and MK6014P and up popped
some information. I was surprised it was for use in an organ.

Pretty cool.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 13, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=164&hilit=Hammond+organ&start=60#p7060


----------



## parrothead (Mar 14, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> It's a service that is called "Google". 8)
> 
> I just searched under Mostek and MK6014P and up popped
> some information. I was surprised it was for use in an organ.
> ...


Yeah, funny thing you should say that, because up until right now, I have always been satisfied with yahoo search. I just tried on Google and was amazed at the difference. 

You have converted me. I remember some years ago. I had a friend that tried to switch me so we had a little contest and Yahoo prevailed. That was a long time ago. There was also at one time a site called YaGooHooGle that would give you a split screen and show both yahoo and google results.

Thanks for the eye opener. I feel like a new man. 8)


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 19, 2011)

Good find, those white ceramic and gold chips seem to appeal to the collectors. The component at the top left is a Diode or Rectifier typically used in a power supply, although that one appears to be new since it doesn't seem to have any solder on the terminal. The item at the lower left is used judging by the scrapes around the mounting holes. It's likely some sort of Power Transistor or Voltage Regulator. It has a Motorola logo on it, but the SP891W part number didn't come up on Google. If you really wanted to know you could find an NTE cross-reference and look up the part number there, then check specifications on their equivalent replacement part.

macfixer01


----------

